# Pick-up from the last few days...



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

I am getting the evil-eye from the lady...

oh well




Thanks Andy for the GoF....Never had one, I will enjoy it!


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Wowzers, you better get to smoking!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice pickups


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

nice pickups joe!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Joe, I think you have a problem! :smoke2:


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

now thats enjoying life !


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome cigars...I think you have hit the motherload with your pick ups.


----------



## golfermd (Feb 18, 2009)

Very, very nice!! :rockon: And that's what they make dog houses for. Spent a bit of time myself in them.. :banana:


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

looks good! happy smoke trails...


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Holy crap that's a lot of awesome looking cigars. Did you rob a bank or something? :lol:


----------



## MKR160 (Dec 2, 2008)

They always get over it, and besides, you can smoke them in the meantime. Enjoy!!


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

golfermd said:


> Very, very nice!! :rockon: And that's what they make dog houses for. Spent a bit of time myself in them.. :banana:


And I'm sure the dog wouldn't mind if you smoke in his house.

:ss :w :ss


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow. They look good.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

SmoknTaz said:


> Joe, I think you have a problem! :smoke2:


Yes, I. I can only see one solution for this problem; another Vino.:banana:


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice!

And


----------



## pdubbz41 (Feb 10, 2009)

Did you get these from the devil site.....


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

The Dark Sumatras, Casa Toranos and RP were purchased form the Devil Site. All others were purchased from BOTLs... obviously they all failed in math class growing up. I buy 10 cigars and somehow 15 managed to show up. I order 30 cigars, adn 45 show up....good guys.


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome cigars enjoy


----------



## JP_26 (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow, I love this thread. Great pickup man.


----------



## royhubbs (Feb 10, 2009)

Thats quite the pickup Enjoy


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, very nice, congrats on all those great pick ups.


----------



## zucc (Feb 4, 2009)

dang a very good pick up if i say so my self.


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Holy crap!! Very nice man


----------

